# Smoke on the Water - Baltimore, Maryland



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

http://www.humidour.com/images/SOTW_07_flier.pdf

Has anyone attended this event in the past? Was wondering if the $150 price tag is worth it...especially when it is a cash bar to boot. I guess the money is going to good causes but at least give me some free beverages...

Also, is anyone planning on attending?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I have not been.They dont name the charity which is weird.
Also its 2 days before Mega Mob,not good for me.Jeff if you plan a herf let me know,i'd like to come...


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> I have not been.They dont name the charity which is weird.
> Also its 2 days before Mega Mob,not good for me.Jeff if you plan a herf let me know,i'd like to come...


It is the Adalius Thomas SLASH Fund and Survivor Diver.

Will do!


----------

